# JPSS Not printing correctly please help



## Chiaya424 (May 16, 2015)

Hello. I am at my wits end. I have heard such good things about Jet Pro Soft Stretch Paper. I have found out that I have some cold spots on my heat press. I know that is a factor. I know high heat is required. I have accommodated for them both. I Finally got it to press in hole instead of in spots. The color should be grey but its coming out green/yellowy. What am I doing wrong. I am screaming and tired of wasting ink, shirts, Andre transfer paper. Ps I have also been cutting the transfer paper into strips and putting them in multiple places on one shirt.


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

The time, temp., and pressure you are using would be helpful.

Also, what type of inkjet printer are you using?
Does it use dye based ink or pigment based ink?
It needs to be pigment based ink.


----------



## Chiaya424 (May 16, 2015)

Hello. The temp is between 373 & 388 I.know it should be 375 but my press has cold spots like crazy. I going to call the manufacturer on that today. Its a new press. Pigment inks from Cobra Ink


----------



## ProArtShirts (May 3, 2010)

I also use Cobra ink so that should not be the problem.
The color on your print should almost match the pressed color.

If you have a good print to start then its the press.
I know everyone has a budget, but i always recommend a Stahl's press.


----------



## Chiaya424 (May 16, 2015)

Thank you. This is so frustrating. It's a new press and it's the middle of the day during the week and I can not get the Heat Press Nation Reps on the phone. I don't see any messages online that they will be out today. Sigh.. I will try again soon.


----------



## Chiaya424 (May 16, 2015)

Now they are online. Here goes


----------



## Chiaya424 (May 16, 2015)

I got help. Gonna try what they said and see. Wish me luck.


----------

